# Where can i locate an adapter paintball to regulator??



## PESCATORI (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello:

I'm planning to build a Co2 system for one of my tanks. What I am looking for is a good source of fittings for converting various Bottles and Regulators. Web sources are fine as the local guys around here are not interested or do not carry them most everything is Welding Supplies and when you mention Paintball equipment... they look towards the door. ??

TNX,


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Well I'm not a paintballer but I would assume you can pick up the portion that attaches the canister to some sort of hose which you can then find an adapter to the regulator. Work backwards and ask the paintball guys first.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Or buy a 5lb tank instead:lol:. I have a paintball setup and I wish it was like my normal canister system. Also putting a normal size regulator on a paintball tank is going to make a really really tippy pressurized system.


----------



## Seanmiller09 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ive been out of the paintball game for many years now, but I think the older style nitrogen/compressed air paintball setups had external regulators that were attached between the tank and the gun. All the newer ones are self regulated somehow. You could look to see if you could find an old nitrogen tank with external pressure regulator on ebay (ones that are over due for pressure test/certification are sometimes cheaper) and pirate the regulator on to a 20oz (or bigger?) co2 tank. I don't know the extent of the controll you would gain, but its worth looking into. You may even be able to get just the regulator since it is a seperate piece from the tank.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Single CO2 Controller for Paint Ball Containers | CO2 System Components | CO2 Equipment | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

Like that?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Seanmiller09 said:


> Ive been out of the paintball game for many years now, but I think the older style nitrogen/compressed air paintball setups had external regulators that were attached between the tank and the gun. All the newer ones are self regulated somehow. You could look to see if you could find an old nitrogen tank with external pressure regulator on ebay (ones that are over due for pressure test/certification are sometimes cheaper) and pirate the regulator on to a 20oz (or bigger?) co2 tank. I don't know the extent of the controll you would gain, but its worth looking into. You may even be able to get just the regulator since it is a seperate piece from the tank.


No shop or store though will fill a N2 or O2 tank with CO2..... There is a reason why they bother to stamp canisters with gas designations. You also will only be able to fit a nitrogen regulator on a nitrogen tank... Even if you could fill it with CO2 I doubt you would get the results you are looking for. 

What sincrisis linked will work I believe, I know the common way to do this involves a specialized paintball regulator. Though if you are going to buy a full size regulator you might as well get a full sized tank since the cost difference is like only $30. Running a paintball system works on maybe a 30 gallon at the most. Anything bigger and it gets really annoying to refill and keep a steady CO2 level.


----------



## Seanmiller09 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah, I just assumed they were the same threads thus could be pirated onto the co2 tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

I am interested in doing the EXACT same thing with my 30 gallon, does anyone know if this link Single CO2 Controller for Paint Ball Containers | CO2 System Components | CO2 Equipment | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com would work? I am assuming this would be like a needle valve right off that regulator? so just hook your hosing in an go?


----------



## PESCATORI (Jan 6, 2011)

Backer said:


> I am interested in doing the EXACT same thing with my 30 gallon, does anyone know if this link Single CO2 Controller for Paint Ball Containers | CO2 System Components | CO2 Equipment | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com would work? I am assuming this would be like a needle valve right off that regulator? so just hook your hosing in an go?


I also saw this advertisement and carefully read the features as described. The only thing I would caution anyone about in the regulator department... is when dealing with very minute pressures such as ounces instead of pounds the regulator plays a very large role in fine tuning adjustment. Some regulators are very touchy and the slightest adjustment can be pounds at a time instead of ounces. I have three different regulators one for very fine adjustments the other is somewhat coarser and one between the two, one for Nitrogen and the two are for oxygen. Many of the Hospital grade units are very precision and a long range of control means finer tuning. Good luck to you, I know I will find some fittings eventually, I just need to hit the right place and or the right time.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Backer said:


> I am interested in doing the EXACT same thing with my 30 gallon, does anyone know if this link Single CO2 Controller for Paint Ball Containers | CO2 System Components | CO2 Equipment | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com would work? I am assuming this would be like a needle valve right off that regulator? so just hook your hosing in an go?


no not quite plug and play. You need a drop checker, bubble counter, diffuser, and CO2 proof tubing. All these items together will run more then that regulator. I would also worry about the quality of the regulator and the needle valve. My paintball setup is getting old. I have a solenoid on mine and a 20oz tank running on a 20 gallon aquarium. The tank lasts a month or two depending on use. Since I believe most of you are running without a solenoid expect a month or so between refills. Mine has not been running for the last couple weeks, cuz I did some work and made it a new home so now it needs more CO2 tubing, and the stuff for my big regulator doesn't work on it :|. My full sized setup came with the option of a $4 splitter. When I move and get all my tanks close to each other my paintball system will get taken down. The big regulator can run 3 lines. My paintball regulator is coming close to 4 years old now.


----------

